# Can you clip a Coated GSD to look like....



## thepoultrygirl (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a long coat GSD. It's been in the 80's here and she's kinda been more of a slug than usual. We have a baby pool, and a water bowl she can stick her feet in, but she still is warm. 
We were at the vet last week for eating a bee....and the vet was straight outta school said, "well, you can clip her." I said, "yeah, but with the double coat I'm not sure it would come back in good..." and she said, "Well, she's young, so by the time she's 2 it would have grown back it. I've seen plenty of shaved Siberian Huskies and Old English Sheepdogs." WHAT? I have huskies---their double coat is totally different in texture, build, and length! I'm a youngster myself (18)...but this leaves me wondering...CAN YOU HAVE A GROOMER CLIP A LONG COAT GERMAN SHEPHERD TO LOOK LIKE A SHORT COAT? Anyone done it?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well...

a) she still won't look like a stock coated shepherd
b) stock coats get hot too
c) they need their coat for insulation which protects them from the cold as well as the heat

that said...

i definitely would not do it.

try flipping your schedule so that she's getting her exercise very early in the morning or late in the evening. continue the use of the kiddie pool, and don't crank your a/c up inside full blast -- it only makes the temperatures that much more extreme when she goes outdoors. there are also cooling pads, vests and collars if you are so inclined... but my dogs do fine, and it gets well into the high 90's & 100's here during the summer months.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I agree with everything Camerafodder said and will add that NO HUSKY should ever be shaved either!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Dogs have double coats for a reason. Insulation. Which works to warm and cool, so please do not ever clip a dog.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Make sure the dog is completely groomed. Get into that coat and remove any dead hair as it WILL cause the dog to be too hot.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I have even stopped using the furminator on my long coat. I use professional grooming combs and they do a nice job of getting out the loose old fur without cutting the good fur. Her coat looks tons better this way. I would NEVER clip a long coat.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I used to work for a groomer and we (against my judgement) would clip dogs, even shave, and their hair never looked the same.


----------

